

Ask HN: Users offer to help with your non-OSS project.  What do you do? - awt

One of my projects recently got some press.  Some new users that signed up offered to help out with the project.  It is not open source.  I have no budget to pay anyone, and would like to maintain control over the project.  How can I take advantage of these offers?
======
sophacles
Tell the truth: You are currently not set up to have him/her help, and
further, you aren't sure yet what (s)he would be able to do to help out.
Should the situation change, you will gratefully contact that person.

~~~
grobolom
Definitely tell them the truth. But if you're interested in having them help
you out, talk with them and draw out a contract. You can guarantee control of
the project, especially if you use some sort of VCS. But make sure you tell
them the whole situation (lack of pay especially).

